# Guppy help



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

I have 2 female guppies that r pergonet and i need tips on how to get alot of the fry wht to do?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Eddie I see that you have two tanks. How big are the guppy fry in tank #2? If you put all your fish in tank #2 except the 2 pregnant females, would that work. With lots of plants and only the two females, your new fry should have a pretty good chance. As soon as the females have the babies get them out too. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

i like Ron's idea. thats your safest bet at this time. moving your prego fish will only stress them out.


----------

